# Bildschirmgröße



## Gast2 (7. Dez 2009)

Hallo,

kann man einen eclipse RCP gleich von Anfang in voller Bildschirmgröße anzeigen lassen?


----------



## Wildcard (7. Dez 2009)

IWorkbenchWindowConfigurer (Eclipse Platform API Specification))


----------



## Gast2 (7. Dez 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> IWorkbenchWindowConfigurer (Eclipse Platform API Specification))



Joaa hab ich schon geschaut??? Und welche methode meinst du die das macht???

hab nur die hier gefunden 
	
	
	
	





```
setInitialSize(Point initialSize)
```
  und da muss ich die größe selber angeben...

Sowas hier wie in Swing

```
jFrame.setExtendedState(javax.swing.JFrame.MAXIMIZ ED_BOTH)
```


----------



## Wildcard (7. Dez 2009)

Entschuldigung, das Board hat die Klammer gefressen. setShellStyle


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Dez 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Entschuldigung, das Board hat die Klammer gefressen. setShellStyle


Deshalb sind Links in -Tags einzubetten...


----------



## Gast2 (8. Dez 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Entschuldigung, das Board hat die Klammer gefressen. setShellStyle



mhm danke... aber ich glaub ich bin zu blöd das richtige style bit zu finden...
ich habs mit SWT.MAX versucht, aber wie ich gesehen hab ist das nur dafür da zum maximieren.
Ich hab das bit mal gesetzt SHELL_TRIM, damit ich alle Eigenschaften hab... Aber wie bekomm ich jetzt von Anfang an meine Anwendung maximiert?Welches Bit fehlt noch?


----------



## Gonzo17 (8. Dez 2009)

Ich habe in der Klasse, die von WorkbenchWindowAdvisor erbt, einfach die Methode "public void createWindowContents(Shell shell)" überschrieben und das sieht dann bei mir so aus:


```
@Override
	public void createWindowContents(Shell shell) {
		super.createWindowContents(shell);
		shell.setMaximized(true);
	}
```


----------



## Gast2 (8. Dez 2009)

Gonzo17 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe in der Klasse, die von WorkbenchWindowAdvisor erbt, einfach die Methode "public void createWindowContents(Shell shell)" überschrieben und das sieht dann bei mir so aus:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Danke werd ich mal testen...


----------



## Gast2 (8. Dez 2009)

Nee bringt nichts


----------



## Sonecc (9. Dez 2009)

In der Klasse ApplicationWorkbenchAdvisor die Methode 


```
public void postStartup() {
        PlatformUI.getWorkbench().getActiveWorkbenchWindow().getShell().setMaximized(true);
}
```

einfügen


----------



## Gonzo17 (9. Dez 2009)

Also bei mir funktionierts ???:L Und ich hab auch nochmal getestet, wenn ich diese Zeilen auskommentiere (also die Methode nicht überschreibe), dann ist mein Fenster auch nicht maximiert, sondern eben so groß, wie ich es als Standardgröße definiert hab.

Edit:
In der postStartup die Methode getActiveWorkbenchWindow? Das klappt?


----------



## dzim (9. Dez 2009)

Ich hab es auch gerade mal probiert und bei mir klappt es über die PlatformUI, wenn ich es in der postWindowOpen() im ApplicationWorkbenchWindowAdvisor ausführe.
Ein Grund es nicht zu nutzen, sondern den Status der Platform der letzten Sitzung zu speichern, ist für mich folgendes: Man kann (jedenfalls bei mir auf Linux) den Effekt des Maximierens sehen... das ist ein wenig - nun ja, sagen wir: unschön!
Aber es klappt jedenfalls


----------



## Sonecc (9. Dez 2009)

Gonzo17 hat gesagt.:


> Edit:
> In der postStartup die Methode getActiveWorkbenchWindow? Das klappt?



Ja klappt, Problem ist nur, dass die Workbench dann schon steht, die Shell ist initialisiert und dabei nicht maximiert, man sieht das maximieren daher eventuell.
Da aber scheinbar die anderen Dinge nicht klappten (weshalb auch immer), ist dies jedenfalls eine Lösung die definitiv klappen sollte, wenngleich sie vl auch nicht die schönste ist


----------

